# This Forum has Become a Piece of Shit



## redivider (Aug 22, 2010)

I try to post a new forum, i get logged out by vBulletin. i log in, anything i've typed gets deleted. 

i try to reply to other people's post, i get error messages trying to log in. i can't post in almost any forum on RIU because of this.

this bullshit site has gotten too glitchy. i can't ever see a cursor when I type. i just guess wherever it is. and it doesn't even come up where I click over the text box.

whoever is managing the code to your forum needs to lay off the weed. your gonna loose some business because of this.

and no, it's not my browser. i can see every single other site just fine. this is the only site that keeps glitching out......

i'm pissed. i wrote out a pretty good response to a thread on this fucking site, spent a good while on it, and when i click post, it errored out on me...
and my post, none existent...... fuck this shit......


----------



## Serapis (Aug 22, 2010)

It's not the site.... More than likely, your browser settings are skewed....

The problems you describe are cookie related. Delete all your temp internet files and cookies, make sure security is set to Medium or Medium high and make sure rollitup.org is in your trusted site list. 

I do not experience the problems you are having. I'm sure if it was widespread, others would report it as well.

Good luck!


----------



## scotch (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are having trouble, working great for me.


----------



## grow space (Aug 22, 2010)

one thing thats is really fucked up in here is the search system-ITS FUCKING WHACK


----------



## redivider (Aug 22, 2010)

it's this site and the 'new look'. i like it, aesthetically. but since it changed it's all crazy.....

the text boxes for some reason glitch out all the time. like right now i don't see a cursor....

if I try to reply to a forum, and I hit post, instead of quick reply, it almost always logs me out, 

and i know sometimes it times out due to inactivity, 

but sometimes it just doesn't post the damn thread or response after I hit post...... 

more annoying than anything else really...


----------



## Serapis (Aug 22, 2010)

try another browser. It isn't the site.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 22, 2010)

Ditto, I am not experiencing any of the probems you describe.
& WTF is up with post #6 &7? SuperSkank's R from Bulgaria I guess.


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Aug 22, 2010)

redivider said:


> I try to post a new forum, i get logged out by vBulletin. i log in, anything i've typed gets deleted.
> 
> i try to reply to other people's post, i get error messages trying to log in. i can't post in almost any forum on RIU because of this.
> 
> ...


Never had a problem with the site.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 23, 2010)

SIR SMOKER said:


> Never had a problem with the site.


avatar looks very familiar there... where did you get it from?


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Aug 23, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> avatar looks very familiar there... where did you get it from?


 
Thats the badge from my homeland (scotlands coat of arms).


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 23, 2010)

cool .. here's the badge from my homeland


----------



## doc111 (Aug 24, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> avatar looks very familiar there... where did you get it from?


It's LUDACRIS bro!


----------



## sguardians2 (Aug 24, 2010)

doc111 said:


> It's LUDACRIS bro!


Yep, I know that avatar, what's up Luda?


----------



## sguardians2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah I noticed the site logs you out a lot, then when you log back in you have to refresh sevaral times to get to your settings.

Also you have to refresh all the time to see updated threads, wasn't like that before. 

Check out the calander on the site, it ran out in 2009. Whoever is running this thing is lacking in web development skills, or just too high to get things working right. I don't experience any of these problems with other forum sites, so it cannot be my browser settings, unless you need special browser settings for RIU only.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 24, 2010)

doc111 said:


> It's LUDACRIS bro!


hahaah! I figured that. I was jus' playin' the stupid role. LOL look at the 2 dudes he befriended. hahahahahah!!


----------



## doc111 (Aug 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaah! I figured that. I was jus' playin' the stupid role. LOL look at the 2 dudes he befriended. hahahahahah!!


I noticed that. How long do you think it'll take him to get banned this time?


----------



## attiftidoli (Aug 25, 2010)

I need some help as I am looking for user named Zarik3P , maybe he is registered here? Thanks everyone for help.


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Aug 25, 2010)

attiftidoli said:


> I need some help as I am looking for user named Zarik3P , maybe he is registered here? Thanks everyone for help.


Have a look through the user/members list at the top of your rollitup page.
That should help.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2010)

attiftidoli said:


> I need some help as I am looking for user named Zarik3P , maybe he is registered here? Thanks everyone for help.


I just ran a search for you for Zarik3P with neg results.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 26, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaah! I figured that. I was jus' playin' the stupid role. LOL look at the 2 dudes he befriended. hahahahahah!!





doc111 said:


> I noticed that. How long do you think it'll take him to get banned this time?


guess who got a new friend! LMFAO!! I must have some rank then hahahahha!


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Aug 26, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> guess who got a new friend! LMFAO!! I must have some rank then hahahahha!


Come on you know you are well respected "Dr"
And your knowledge is superb.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 26, 2010)

SIR SMOKER said:


> Come on you know you are well respected "Dr"


hahaha! I'm not sure about that but thanks anyways!


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Aug 26, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! I'm not sure about that but thanks anyways!


I am 100% sure.
And thank you very much.


----------



## doc111 (Aug 26, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> guess who got a new friend! LMFAO!! I must have some rank then hahahahha!


Don't turn your back on him. You'll end up with a knife in it!


----------



## blazin256 (Sep 1, 2010)

i find when i click the remember me check box, i stay logged in as long as the browser doesn't close. i use to have the problem of getting logged out while typing a reply, but remedied it by clicking the box.


----------



## Cijeyli (Sep 1, 2010)

&#1061;&#1086;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072; &#1073;&#1099; &#1087;&#1086;&#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1074;&#1072;&#1089; &#1089; ca&#1081;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074; . &#1042; &#1076;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1084;&#1086;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1090; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1086;&#1077; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1084;&#1072;&#1090;&#1088;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072;&#1077;&#1084;&#1086;&#1077; &#1101;&#1088;&#1086;-&#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077;&#1086; &#1042; &#1041;&#1088;&#1080;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1080; &#1096;&#1082;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1086;&#1074; &#1086;&#1073;&#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1102;&#1090; &#1090;&#1077;&#1093;&#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1077; &#1086;&#1088;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1089;&#1077;&#1082;&#1089;&#1072; &#1041;&#1077;&#1079;&#1091;&#1089;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1085;&#1086; &#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1096;&#1077;&#1077; &#1086;&#1085;&#1083;&#1072;&#1081;&#1085; &#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077;&#1086;! &#1041;&#1077;&#1079; &#1088;&#1077;&#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1084;&#1099;, &#1073;&#1077;&#1079; &#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1084;&#1086;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;, &#1073;&#1077;&#1079; &#1089;&#1084;&#1089;! (&#1043;&#1054;&#1057;&#1058;-101&#1062;625&#1042 &#1048;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086; &#1085;&#1072; &#1079;&#1076;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1100;&#1077;. &#1042;&#1077;&#1076;&#1100; &#1074; &#1089;&#1077;&#1073;&#1077; &#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1078;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1077;&#1082;&#1089;&#1091;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1091;&#1102; &#1101;&#1085;&#1077;&#1088;&#1075;&#1080;&#1102; &#1085;&#1077; &#1074;&#1082;&#1086;&#1077;&#1084; &#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1077; &#1085;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1103;. &#1044;&#1072;&#1078;&#1077; &#1077;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1074;&#1099; &#1078;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077; &#1085;&#1077; &#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1080; (&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1072 &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1093;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1080;&#1081; &#1087;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076; &#1091;&#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1090;&#1086; &#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1077; &#1080; &#1087;&#1086;&#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1073;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;&#1084;. &#1040; &#1077;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1074;&#1099; &#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1072; (&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1080 &#1074; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084; &#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1077; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1081; &#1092;&#1086;&#1085;&#1090;&#1072;&#1079;&#1080;&#1080; &#1085;&#1077;&#1090; &#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;!
&#1050;&#1072;&#1090;&#1103; &#1044;&#1088;&#1086;&#1073;&#1099;&#1096;&#1077;&#1074;&#1072; &#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1077;&#1090; &#1075;&#1086;&#1088;&#1076;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100;&#1089;&#1103; &#1089;&#1074;&#1086;&#1080;&#1084; &#1084;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1076;&#1099;&#1084; &#1095;&#1077;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084;


----------



## Cijeyli (Sep 1, 2010)

&#1061;&#1086;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072; &#1073;&#1099; &#1087;&#1086;&#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1074;&#1072;&#1089; &#1089; ca&#1081;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074; . &#1042; &#1076;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1084;&#1086;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1090; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1086;&#1077; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1084;&#1072;&#1090;&#1088;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072;&#1077;&#1084;&#1086;&#1077; &#1101;&#1088;&#1086;-&#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077;&#1086; &#1055;&#1083;&#1086;&#1093;&#1086; &#1103; &#1089;&#1087;&#1088;&#1103;&#1090;&#1072;&#1083;&#1089;&#1103;... &#1041;&#1077;&#1079;&#1091;&#1089;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1085;&#1086; &#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1096;&#1077;&#1077; &#1086;&#1085;&#1083;&#1072;&#1081;&#1085; &#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077;&#1086;! &#1041;&#1077;&#1079; &#1088;&#1077;&#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1084;&#1099;, &#1073;&#1077;&#1079; &#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1084;&#1086;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;, &#1073;&#1077;&#1079; &#1089;&#1084;&#1089;! (&#1043;&#1054;&#1057;&#1058;-475&#1050;519&#1053 &#1048;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086; &#1085;&#1072; &#1079;&#1076;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1100;&#1077;. &#1042;&#1077;&#1076;&#1100; &#1074; &#1089;&#1077;&#1073;&#1077; &#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1078;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1077;&#1082;&#1089;&#1091;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1091;&#1102; &#1101;&#1085;&#1077;&#1088;&#1075;&#1080;&#1102; &#1085;&#1077; &#1074;&#1082;&#1086;&#1077;&#1084; &#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1077; &#1085;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1103;. &#1044;&#1072;&#1078;&#1077; &#1077;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1074;&#1099; &#1078;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077; &#1085;&#1077; &#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1080; (&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1072 &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1093;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1080;&#1081; &#1087;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076; &#1091;&#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1090;&#1086; &#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1077; &#1080; &#1087;&#1086;&#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1073;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;&#1084;. &#1040; &#1077;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1074;&#1099; &#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1072; (&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1080 &#1074; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084; &#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1077; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1081; &#1092;&#1086;&#1085;&#1090;&#1072;&#1079;&#1080;&#1080; &#1085;&#1077;&#1090; &#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;!
&#1041;&#1091;&#1093;&#1075;&#1072;&#1083;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1089;&#1082;&#1072;&#1103; &#1076;&#1086;&#1083;&#1103;


----------



## Cijeyli (Sep 1, 2010)

&#1061;&#1086;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072; &#1073;&#1099; &#1087;&#1086;&#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1074;&#1072;&#1089; &#1089; ca&#1081;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074; . &#1042; &#1076;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1084;&#1086;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1090; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1086;&#1077; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1084;&#1072;&#1090;&#1088;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072;&#1077;&#1084;&#1086;&#1077; &#1101;&#1088;&#1086;-&#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077;&#1086; &#1044;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100;&#1075;&#1080; &#1089;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1072;&#1102;&#1090; &#1086;&#1090; &#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1081;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1089;&#1074;&#1103;&#1079;&#1077;&#1081; &#1041;&#1077;&#1079;&#1091;&#1089;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1085;&#1086; &#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1096;&#1077;&#1077; &#1086;&#1085;&#1083;&#1072;&#1081;&#1085; &#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077;&#1086;! &#1041;&#1077;&#1079; &#1088;&#1077;&#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1084;&#1099;, &#1073;&#1077;&#1079; &#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1084;&#1086;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;, &#1073;&#1077;&#1079; &#1089;&#1084;&#1089;! (&#1043;&#1054;&#1057;&#1058;-496&#1062;202&#1052 &#1048;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086; &#1085;&#1072; &#1079;&#1076;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1100;&#1077;. &#1042;&#1077;&#1076;&#1100; &#1074; &#1089;&#1077;&#1073;&#1077; &#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1078;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1077;&#1082;&#1089;&#1091;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1091;&#1102; &#1101;&#1085;&#1077;&#1088;&#1075;&#1080;&#1102; &#1085;&#1077; &#1074;&#1082;&#1086;&#1077;&#1084; &#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1077; &#1085;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1103;. &#1044;&#1072;&#1078;&#1077; &#1077;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1074;&#1099; &#1078;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077; &#1085;&#1077; &#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1080; (&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1072 &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1093;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1080;&#1081; &#1087;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076; &#1091;&#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1090;&#1086; &#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1077; &#1080; &#1087;&#1086;&#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1073;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;&#1084;. &#1040; &#1077;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1074;&#1099; &#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1072; (&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1080 &#1074; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084; &#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1077; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1081; &#1092;&#1086;&#1085;&#1090;&#1072;&#1079;&#1080;&#1080; &#1085;&#1077;&#1090; &#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;!
75% &#1084;&#1091;&#1078;&#1095;&#1080;&#1085; &#1089;&#1095;&#1080;&#1090;&#1072;&#1102;&#1090; &#1089;&#1077;&#1073;&#1103; &#1088;&#1086;&#1084;&#1072;&#1085;&#1090;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;


----------



## Cijeyli (Sep 1, 2010)

&#1061;&#1086;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072; &#1073;&#1099; &#1087;&#1086;&#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1074;&#1072;&#1089; &#1089; ca&#1081;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074; . &#1042; &#1076;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1084;&#1086;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1090; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1086;&#1077; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1084;&#1072;&#1090;&#1088;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072;&#1077;&#1084;&#1086;&#1077; &#1101;&#1088;&#1086;-&#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077;&#1086; &#1069;&#1088;&#1077;&#1082;&#1094;&#1080;&#1103; &#1079;&#1072;&#1074;&#1080;&#1089;&#1080;&#1090; &#1086;&#1090; &#1076;&#1083;&#1080;&#1085;&#1099; &#1084;&#1091;&#1078;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1093; &#1087;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1094;&#1077;&#1074; &#1041;&#1077;&#1079;&#1091;&#1089;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1085;&#1086; &#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1096;&#1077;&#1077; &#1086;&#1085;&#1083;&#1072;&#1081;&#1085; &#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077;&#1086;! &#1041;&#1077;&#1079; &#1088;&#1077;&#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1084;&#1099;, &#1073;&#1077;&#1079; &#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1084;&#1086;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;, &#1073;&#1077;&#1079; &#1089;&#1084;&#1089;! (&#1043;&#1054;&#1057;&#1058;-206&#1043;74&#1061 &#1048;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086; &#1085;&#1072; &#1079;&#1076;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1100;&#1077;. &#1042;&#1077;&#1076;&#1100; &#1074; &#1089;&#1077;&#1073;&#1077; &#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1078;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1077;&#1082;&#1089;&#1091;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1091;&#1102; &#1101;&#1085;&#1077;&#1088;&#1075;&#1080;&#1102; &#1085;&#1077; &#1074;&#1082;&#1086;&#1077;&#1084; &#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1077; &#1085;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1103;. &#1044;&#1072;&#1078;&#1077; &#1077;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1074;&#1099; &#1078;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077; &#1085;&#1077; &#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1080; (&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1072 &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1093;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1080;&#1081; &#1087;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076; &#1091;&#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1090;&#1086; &#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1077; &#1080; &#1087;&#1086;&#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1073;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;&#1084;. &#1040; &#1077;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1074;&#1099; &#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1072; (&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1080 &#1074; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084; &#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1077; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1081; &#1092;&#1086;&#1085;&#1090;&#1072;&#1079;&#1080;&#1080; &#1085;&#1077;&#1090; &#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;!
&#1057;&#1090;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1103; &#1088;&#1077;&#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1084;&#1072; &#1046;&#1080;&#1075;&#1091;&#1083;&#1077;&#1081;


----------



## dupeasperswet (Sep 1, 2010)

Lama ani lo yahol liktov beivrit?&#1499;&#1493;&#1513;&#1512;


----------



## BilsAltetle (Sep 1, 2010)

zovirax cream breastfeeding Topeka  and acyclovir shingles  zovirax acyclovir  Recommend:  acyclovir for puppies with herpes Torrance P.S. Excuse me for choosing "https://www.rollitup.org/support/360176-forum-has-become-piece-shit-3.html#post4585492" to leave a message for all about buy acyclovir shipped cod


----------



## NiskHeits (Sep 1, 2010)

buspar and zyban United Kingdom  and zyban work  zyban and weight loss Do not stop taking Zyban without first talking to your doctor. You may have unpleasant side effects if you stop taking this medication suddenly. Recommend:  buy cheap zyban overnight Manchester P.S. Excuse me for choosing "https://www.rollitup.org/support/360176-forum-has-become-piece-shit-4.html#post4585504" to leave a offer for men about order zyban by visa


----------



## lallheamb (Sep 1, 2010)

Uncountable people mind-blower if it is workable to and repress autonomous unembellished manful enhancement pellet order viagra online . Procreant dysfunction can be a veracious questioning to relationship. Untimely ejaculation, be halfway point of the most widespread phone call in the bedroom, is a gargantuan make for a earn substandard to any bill


----------



## Wordz (Sep 1, 2010)

lallheamb said:


> Uncountable people mind-blower if it is workable to and repress autonomous unembellished manful enhancement pellet order viagra online . Procreant dysfunction can be a veracious questioning to relationship. Untimely ejaculation, be halfway point of the most widespread phone call in the bedroom, is a gargantuan make for a earn substandard to any bill


hahaha manful enhancement pellet stupid russians


----------



## Wordz (Sep 1, 2010)

BilsAltetle said:


> zovirax cream breastfeeding Topeka  and acyclovir shingles  zovirax acyclovir  Recommend:  acyclovir for puppies with herpes Torrance P.S. Excuse me for choosing "https://www.rollitup.org/support/360176-forum-has-become-piece-shit-3.html#post4585492" to leave a message for all about buy acyclovir shipped cod


lol puppies with herpes


----------



## blazin256 (Sep 1, 2010)

what the hell is goin on here?


----------



## exigiquilycle (Sep 1, 2010)

Unfortunately, there is a destined turn of requisite in the evidence if you're feat to hit everything you requirement for your period at your goyard bags fingertips when you requirement it.Stylish ease practical.There is null to feature that if you do a lowercase shopping you fake chanel bags cannot encounter a handbag that is smart ease practical. When you go most your armani bag shopping for this identify of bag, exclusive revilement downbound on the sort of options that you are chloe bags intellection most for an every niche bag. Place style at the top of your itemize and methodicalness in ordinal spot. You will, however, ease poverty a ambulatory incurvature and mayhap an inland fix incurvature for thieving and meet a lowercase organizational reference.


----------



## Snineenodia (Sep 1, 2010)

UPDATE: Apple will likely be providing a are living video stream of the press conference. Get details on how to watch here.--Apple will be hosting a music-themed event in San Francisco beginning at 10AM PT on September 1st.What will Apple announce? There have been rumors that Apple will unveil a new version of its iPod Touch, as well as a revamped iPod Nano. Additional speculation has suggested that Apple plans to announce a subsequent generation Apple Tv.Mac Rumors sums up the major buzz and what Apple is rumored to announce:- Apple Television - A subsequent generation Apple Tv based on iOS, priced at only $99, at the same time as support for Apps.- iPod Touch - Backside camera, mic, new shape, front facing camera, achievable 3G and even a Retina display.- iPod Nano - Smaller, square shaped design with a 3cm x 3cm touch screen. Case manufacturers have already been producing covers for the unannounced device (see above).- Other updates to iTunes including Television show rentals and longer song previews.Apple is notorious for not having reside video from its press conferences.Rank Builder Review Even though you may well not be able to watch the announcement are living, several websites are going to be live blogging Apple's event. Get the latest news, as it happens, from Engadget, Ars Technica, ZDNet, and CNET, among others.Rank Builder Review


----------



## Snineenodia (Sep 1, 2010)

UPDATE: Apple will probably be providing a dwell video stream of the press conference. Get details on how you can watch here.--Apple will probably be hosting a music-themed event in San Francisco beginning at 10AM PT on September 1st.What will Apple announce? There have been rumors that Apple will unveil a new version of its iPod Touch, as well as a revamped iPod Nano. Additional speculation has suggested that Apple plans to announce a following generation Apple Tv.Mac Rumors sums up the major buzz and what Apple is rumored to announce:- Apple Tv - A subsequent generation Apple Television based on iOS, priced at only $99, as well as support for Apps.- iPod Touch - Backside camera, mic, new shape, front facing camera, possible 3G and even a Retina display.- iPod Nano - Smaller, square shaped design with a 3cm x 3cm touch screen. Case manufacturers have already been producing covers for the unannounced device (see above).- Other updates to iTunes including Television show rentals and longer song previews.Apple is notorious for not having stay video from its press conferences.Rank Builder Even though you might not be able to watch the announcement stay, numerous websites are going to be live blogging Apple's event. Get the latest news, as it happens, from Engadget, Ars Technica, ZDNet, and CNET, among others.Alex Goad Rank Builder Review


----------



## Snineenodia (Sep 1, 2010)

UPDATE: Apple will probably be providing a are living video stream of the press conference. Get details on how to watch here.--Apple will probably be hosting a music-themed event in San Francisco beginning at 10AM PT on September 1st.What will Apple announce? There have been rumors that Apple will unveil a new version of its iPod Touch, at the same time as a revamped iPod Nano. Additional speculation has suggested that Apple plans to announce a following generation Apple Tv.Mac Rumors sums up the major buzz and what Apple is rumored to announce:- Apple Tv - A following generation Apple Tv based on iOS, priced at only $99, too as support for Apps.- iPod Touch - Backside camera, mic, new shape, front facing camera, achievable 3G and even a Retina display.- iPod Nano - Smaller, square shaped design with a 3cm x 3cm touch screen. Case manufacturers have already been producing covers for the unannounced device (see above).- Other updates to iTunes including Tv show rentals and longer song previews.Apple is notorious for not having stay video from its press conferences.Rank Builder Though you may possibly not be able to watch the announcement dwell, numerous sites are going to be live blogging Apple's event. Get the latest news, as it happens, from Engadget, Ars Technica, ZDNet, and CNET, among others.Rank Builder Review


----------



## Snineenodia (Sep 1, 2010)

UPDATE: Apple is going to be providing a live video stream of the press conference. Get details on how you can watch here.--Apple is going to be hosting a music-themed event in San Francisco beginning at 10AM PT on September 1st.What will Apple announce? There have been rumors that Apple will unveil a new version of its iPod Touch, at the same time as a revamped iPod Nano. Additional speculation has suggested that Apple plans to announce a following generation Apple Tv.Mac Rumors sums up the major buzz and what Apple is rumored to announce:- Apple Television - A following generation Apple Television based on iOS, priced at only $99, as well as support for Apps.- iPod Touch - Backside camera, mic, new shape, front facing camera, achievable 3G and even a Retina display.- iPod Nano - Smaller, square shaped design with a 3cm x 3cm touch screen. Case manufacturers have already been producing covers for the unannounced device (see above).- Other updates to iTunes including Television show rentals and longer song previews.Apple is notorious for not having stay video from its press conferences.Rank Builder Even though you might not be able to watch the announcement dwell, numerous web sites will be reside blogging Apple's event. Get the latest news, as it happens, from Engadget, Ars Technica, ZDNet, and CNET, among others.Rank Builder Bonus


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> what the hell is goin on here?


Looks like a spam-bot attack.
Damn, do people really think this crap sells stuff?


----------



## 420God (Sep 1, 2010)

exigiquilycle said:


> Unfortunately, there is a destined turn of requisite in the evidence if you're feat to hit everything you requirement for your period at your goyard bags fingertips when you requirement it.Stylish ease practical.There is null to feature that if you do a lowercase shopping you fake chanel bags cannot encounter a handbag that is smart ease practical. When you go most your armani bag shopping for this identify of bag, exclusive revilement downbound on the sort of options that you are chloe bags intellection most for an every niche bag. Place style at the top of your itemize and methodicalness in ordinal spot. You will, however, ease poverty a ambulatory incurvature and mayhap an inland fix incurvature for thieving and meet a lowercase organizational reference.


I started to read this and my fucking brain hurt so bad.


----------



## blazin256 (Sep 1, 2010)

i lot of good spamming here will do...


----------



## MokeveroHow (Sep 1, 2010)

*Adobe Creative Suite 5 Master Collection - $249.95Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit - $79.95Windows XP Professional with Service Pack 3 - $59.95Office Professional Plus 2010 64-bit - $79.95Adobe Photoshop CS5 Extended - $69.95CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X4 - $119.95AutoCAD 2011 - $199.95Norton 360 Version 4.0 Premier Edition - $49.95Adobe Creative Suite 5 Master Collection for MAC - $259.95Adobe Photoshop CS5 Extended for MAC - $69.95Adobe Dreamweaver CS5 for MAC - $69.95Microsoft Office 2008 Standart Edition for Mac - $119.95Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard - $29.95buy chess software, software training in canadaoem software agreement office software canada windows vista homesoftware to purchase for free kaspersky license key windows vista home premiumadministration software canada adobe sound softwareoffice 2003 trial windows xp safe modelearn adobe creative suite 4 Premium Retail Priceserial nero 9Express 4 Mac WinZipbuy old adobe softwarebuy adobe photoshop formicrosoft software to buy*


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2010)

is anyone else's RIU back to the default v bulletin look?


----------



## machnak (Sep 1, 2010)

Mine is, it sucks.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah there is no myrollitup for my subscriptions....


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 1, 2010)

someone showed me that settings does the same thing as myrollitup


----------



## patlpp (Sep 1, 2010)

Cijeyli said:


> &#1061;&#1086;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072; &#1073;&#1099; &#1087;&#1086;&#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1074;&#1072;&#1089; &#1089; ca&#1081;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074; . &#1042; &#1076;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1084;&#1086;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1090; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1086;&#1077; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1084;&#1072;&#1090;&#1088;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072;&#1077;&#1084;&#1086;&#1077; &#1101;&#1088;&#1086;-&#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077;&#1086; &#1044;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100;&#1075;&#1080; &#1089;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1072;&#1102;&#1090; &#1086;&#1090; &#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1081;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1089;&#1074;&#1103;&#1079;&#1077;&#1081; &#1041;&#1077;&#1079;&#1091;&#1089;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1085;&#1086; &#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1096;&#1077;&#1077; &#1086;&#1085;&#1083;&#1072;&#1081;&#1085; &#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077;&#1086;! &#1041;&#1077;&#1079; &#1088;&#1077;&#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1084;&#1099;, &#1073;&#1077;&#1079; &#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1084;&#1086;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;, &#1073;&#1077;&#1079; &#1089;&#1084;&#1089;! (&#1043;&#1054;&#1057;&#1058;-496&#1062;202&#1052 &#1048;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086; &#1085;&#1072; &#1079;&#1076;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1100;&#1077;. &#1042;&#1077;&#1076;&#1100; &#1074; &#1089;&#1077;&#1073;&#1077; &#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1078;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1077;&#1082;&#1089;&#1091;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1091;&#1102; &#1101;&#1085;&#1077;&#1088;&#1075;&#1080;&#1102; &#1085;&#1077; &#1074;&#1082;&#1086;&#1077;&#1084; &#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1077; &#1085;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1103;. &#1044;&#1072;&#1078;&#1077; &#1077;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1074;&#1099; &#1078;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077; &#1085;&#1077; &#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1080; (&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1072 &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1093;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1080;&#1081; &#1087;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076; &#1091;&#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1090;&#1086; &#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1077; &#1080; &#1087;&#1086;&#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1073;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1089;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;&#1084;. &#1040; &#1077;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1074;&#1099; &#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1072; (&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1080 &#1074; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084; &#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1077; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1081; &#1092;&#1086;&#1085;&#1090;&#1072;&#1079;&#1080;&#1080; &#1085;&#1077;&#1090; &#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;!
> 75% &#1084;&#1091;&#1078;&#1095;&#1080;&#1085; &#1089;&#1095;&#1080;&#1090;&#1072;&#1102;&#1090; &#1089;&#1077;&#1073;&#1103; &#1088;&#1086;&#1084;&#1072;&#1085;&#1090;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;


If this is the result of spam bots.....me likeeeee.


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 1, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4588623]yeah there is no myrollitup for my subscriptions....[/QUOTE]

Yes mine has changed and all you do is click on settings at the top of the page next to your name and that takes you to your subscribed posts.

SS.


----------

